# 11x11" heat mat big enough



## Skaterpunkdan (Mar 26, 2010)

hello guys just wondering if an 11x11" heat mat is big enough for a 3ft vivarium for leopard geckos or will i need a bigger one?

thanks


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Skaterpunkdan said:


> hello guys just wondering if an 11x11" heat mat is big enough for a 3ft vivarium for leopard geckos or will i need a bigger one?
> 
> thanks


i have 17x11 in mine the rule of thumb is 3rd of the viv 

Paul


----------



## Skaterpunkdan (Mar 26, 2010)

so i just asked a local lizard breeder on facebook whether 11x11" would be ok and this was the reply

"hey, for something like a 3ft tank that isnt going to heat it enough for a gecko, your best bet would be to put a coloured heat bulb on in there which will heat the air temp and because its coloured you'll be able to keep it on all the time."

so now what do i do? majority of people on here have said use a heat mat so do i really need a bigger heat mat, keep the mat i've got or get a heat bulb i thought leo's got their heat from under their belly so air temp didnt matter?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Skaterpunkdan said:


> so i just asked a local lizard breeder on facebook whether 11x11" would be ok and this was the reply
> 
> "hey, for something like a 3ft tank that isnt going to heat it enough for a gecko, your best bet would be to put a coloured heat bulb on in there which will heat the air temp and because its coloured you'll be able to keep it on all the time."
> 
> so now what do i do? majority of people on here have said use a heat mat so do i really need a bigger heat mat, keep the mat i've got or get a heat bulb i thought leo's got their heat from under their belly so air temp didnt matter?


Well you have to make a decision  conflicting advice is always a head ache.
I use heat mats for all my leopard geckos have done for years with no problems as do nearly all the breeders i know.


You can use a bulb to attain correct temperatures but you will find it hard to create a decent heat gradient in a small vivarium.
Will take a bit of trial and error in regards to bulb wattage and thermostat probe placement and even then during summer you may still have issues unless the room which vivarium is in is climate controlled.
Also i wouldnt leave a heat light on 24/7 i would switch to a heat mat when you switch the light off or just let temperature drop but this can only be done in cooler seasons if room vivarium in is heated.


if you choose to use a heat mat it should cover a minimum of 30% of the floor maximum 50% of the floor.
A thermostat will still need to be used probe should be placed directly on top of heat mat substrate level.
I wouldn't use a deep substrate on top of a heat as this will cause thermal blocking which would give you incorrect possibly dangerous temperatures.

My cool end ambient temperatures in my vivariums for all my leopard geckos are 1.c or 2.c more than room ambient which varies a bit through the year average of around 23.c obviously hotter in the summer but not really any cooler in the winter.
I don't really measure warm end ambient as it doesn't really matter when using a heat mat i make sure warm end floor / substrate surface temperature is about 33.c having it a bit hotter wont do any harm but i don't like to let it drop any cooler.
What you need is at least a 5.c difference in temperature from warm end to cool end to allow gradient for thermo regulation.


Heres a link to a guide i wrote on setting up a basic leopard gecko vivarium.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html


----------



## Skaterpunkdan (Mar 26, 2010)

yellrat said:


> Well you have to make a decision  conflicting advice is always a head ache.
> I use heat mats for all my leopard geckos have done for years with no problems as do nearly all the breeders i know.
> You can use a bulb to attain correct temperatures but you will find it hard to create a decent heat gradient in a small vivarium.
> Will take a bit of trial and error in regards to bulb wattage and thermostat probe placement and even then during summer you may still have issues unless the room which vivarium is in is climate controlled.
> ...


thanks for the help i am sticking with a heat mat as about 90% of people ive seen talk about set-ups usually say any light except daytime light isn't really needed would you say an 11x11" is big enough then for 30% of flooring covered? also i have the thermostat already and when i was setting it up other day to try it out warm end was 32c cold end was 24c with the digitial thermometer sensors in the middle of either end so im assuming that is ok. also as for substrate what would you recommend kitchen roll or vinyl flooring


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Skaterpunkdan said:


> thanks for the help i am sticking with a heat mat as about 90% of people ive seen talk about set-ups usually say any light except daytime light isn't really needed would you say an 11x11" is big enough then for 30% of flooring covered? also i have the thermostat already and when i was setting it up other day to try it out warm end was 32c cold end was 24c with the digitial thermometer sensors in the middle of either end so im assuming that is ok.


The size of the mat should be ok depending on how deep your vivarium is if its 12 inch's deep then its is perfect size if its deeper then i would use a bigger heat mat but to be honest the size you have should be sufficient.
Temperatures in your test sound good there a few photos in my guide which show where i place my probes.

Edited to add
For substrate i use mainly textured lino / vinyl flooring. kitchen roll is ok but normally gets moved around live food can hide under it and looks fairly clinical and boring.
If i wasnt worried about weight i would add thin natural stone tiles.


----------



## Skaterpunkdan (Mar 26, 2010)

yellrat said:


> The size of the mat should be ok depending on how deep your vivarium is if its 12 inch's deep then its is perfect size if its deeper then i would use a bigger heat mat but to be honest the size you have should be sufficient.
> Temperatures in your test sound good there a few photos in my guide which show where i place my probes.


lol yeah now looking it was your guide i followed  so thanks for that also its an lx36 so think its a bit deeper so will possibly have to get a bigger mat then


----------

